# Do you think if Fedor was better looking he'd be more popular?



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Fedor. god bless em, good fighter and all but got hit upside the head with the ugly stick maybe a bit too much to be marketable. Well maybe a lot too much.

Do you think his lack of popularity for being considered a good fighter has to do with his looks?


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

He's only less popular,or less known in the USA,ther rest of the world he's a megastar.So no,not really.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think it would really change anything if he was looked like some kind of model or was ripped like a freak. He still wouldnt speak english and would come off as being bland and unexciting outside of the cage.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

It couldnt hurt


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

he should just get his face Wanderlei'd next thing you know he will be fighting sexymama!!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

His looks are part of his mystique. If he was ripped and good looking, then he wouldn't have as big of an impact on his fans, IMO. He looks like an average joe and is the baddest man on earth. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

As long as this man is still fighting, it doesn't matter:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The girls I know who follow MMA think he's actually pretty hot from the neck up.


Maybe if he was ripped instead of soft looking? Probably not. I think the thing about Fedor is, he's a totally average guy. At only about 6' with only a 74" reach, he's not physically gifted in any way.


But he destroys people who are physically gifted.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

D.P. said:


> As long as this man is still fighting, it doesn't matter:


hey I could.... well I could see how people could find that man... no im sorry he is mugly, is there like a fund we can donate to for some plastic surgery and maybe some hair plugs.. because goddamn.


@op fedor isnt horrible looking, but looking better might help him some in the US.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think his looks have next to nothing to do with it. I think it is his intensity, or lack there of, that hurts him. For us obsessed people it adds to his mystique, to your casual or new fan it makes him looked bored and not ready to fight. Wandy is a great example of this, he isn't popular for his looks, he is popular because he looks like he is going to not only murder his opponents whole family, he is going to eat them in the cage as well.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxie said:


> His looks are part of his mystique. If he was ripped and good looking, then he wouldn't have as big of an impact on his fans, IMO. He looks like an average joe and is the baddest man on earth. :thumb02:


I agree.

Also, just to point it out, the Fedor image you have in your sig and avy look as if they are looking at each other.

So hawt.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He's no movie star - but otherwise is good looking enough. AA is pretty much the only fighter I can think of off the top of my head who is good looking.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toxie said:


> His looks are part of his mystique. If he was ripped and good looking, then he wouldn't have as big of an impact on his fans, IMO. He looks like an average joe and is the baddest man on earth. :thumb02:


Good post, couldnt have said better myself :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

name goes here said:


> He's no movie star - but otherwise is good looking enough. AA is pretty much the only fighter I can think of off the top of my head who is good looking.



SO I take it the movie 300 got you hot and bothered?


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Fedor. god bless em, good fighter and all but got hit upside the head with the ugly stick maybe a bit too much to be marketable. Well maybe a lot too much.
> 
> Do you think his lack of popularity for being considered a good fighter has to do with his looks?


Well, I don't know if I'd say Fedor is ugly. A male model? Not at all, but he's a Russian fighter, not an Italian fabio. 


As for his "softer" middle. Meh. I think it actually helps him fight, to be honest. It certainly allows him to concentrate on the important aspects of fight training - strength building - and not the aesthetics that most other fighters go into for.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> He's no movie star - but otherwise is good looking enough. AA is pretty much the only fighter I can think of off the top of my head who is good looking.


Arlovskis handsome but ive always had a thing for Babalu!:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well he fights with his fists not his face.....I really dont think how "attractive" he is matters.....:confused03:


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

interesting


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope, looks in MMA don't mean shit. Most fans of MMA are straight males. Look at huerta the dudes a model and nobody gives a shit about him.

Fedor isnt popular in America because 1. He hasnt fought in the UFC and 2. he doesnt speak a lick of english.

Sucks for him that his free live bought on American TV against rogers was a lackluster performance.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Nope, looks in MMA don't mean shit. Most fans of MMA are straight males. Look at huerta the dudes a model and nobody gives a shit about him.
> 
> Fedor isnt popular in America because 1. He hasnt fought in the UFC and 2. he doesnt speak a lick of english.
> 
> Sucks for him that his free live bought on American TV against rogers was a lackluster performance.


 
Just noticed your personal stats and wondered if thats you in the AVY???:confused02:

Good point on Huerta....but Im not sure why this is even being discussed.....


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah thats me in my av. Yup I admit im not model material but I actually do get laid on occasion.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Just noticed your personal stats and wondered if thats you in the AVY???:confused02:
> 
> Good point on Huerta....but Im not sure why this is even being discussed.....


I think he has said it is him in his avy.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

haha wasnt one of the reasons Dana didnt want Lindland in the UFC because he didnt want him to become champ cause he was way too ugly or something?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I think he has said it is him in his avy.


 
I wonder if the other pic he used to have was him as a kid???:confused02: FTR...I thought this avy was photoshopped...:confused05:


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think his looks have stopped him being marketable. I mean come on there are lot of uglier guys in the sport, Brock. Diaz, Giant Silva, Wandy, Sean Salmon, the list goes on. 

Brock still remains a huge draw, he isn't exactly an oil painting. 

I think the fact that Fedor isn't American and speaks no english, and his limited number of fights in the states weigh into his marketability.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I wonder if the other pic he used to have was him as a kid???:confused02: FTR...I thought this avy was photoshopped...:confused05:


IDK coldcall. I figured it was him as a kid. If I had a scanner I'd provide you all with lulz from my elem. school pictures.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Nope, looks in MMA don't mean shit. Most fans of MMA are straight males.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Coosh said:


> Fedor. god bless em, good fighter and all but got hit upside the head with the ugly stick maybe a bit too much to be marketable. Well maybe a lot too much.
> 
> Do you think his lack of popularity for being considered a good fighter has to do with his looks?


Who cares what the guys look like? I gave you a neg rep.. I don't like your queerly approach to fighting. :confused02: Watch the fights man, that is what MMA is all about.. Fighting and epic battles.. If the looks bothers you to the extent that you will not cheer on the guy then perhaps some kind of "boy magazines" might be the thing for you, not MMA! :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> IDK coldcall. I figured it was him as a kid. If I had a scanner I'd provide you all with lulz from my elem. school pictures.


 
Get on FB real quick...


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedor is a handsome devil, what are you talking about?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yeah thats me in my av. Yup I admit im not model material but I actually do get laid on occasion.


Poor guys.

I don't think there's any correlation between looks and popularity. Fedor's just not had that much mainstream exposure to the more causal MMA fans. I'm sure if he was fighting in the UFC he'd be one of the most popular fighters in the world. Look at BJ Penn, he looks like the Worlds Smallest Man's big brother, yet he's popular and sells big PPV's. Actually, here he is meeting Hong Man Choi's Dad:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, that picture messes with my head.

Fedor is mesmerizing to me because of his demeanor.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I happen to think hes a pretty good lookin guy.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yeah thats me in my av. Yup I admit im not model material but I actually do get laid on occasion.


let me guess you post on bb.com? lol



Toxie said:


> His looks are part of his mystique. If he was ripped and good looking, then he wouldn't have as big of an impact on his fans, IMO. He looks like an average joe and is the baddest man on earth. :thumb02:


this :thumbsup:


----------



## cgsage3 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think if fedor had better looks he would be popular although you can never underestimate how much looks matter to general public. I think its the language barrier and difference in culture that are keeping him back from popularity in the united states.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh come on Fedors adorable


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG he cracked a smile!!!!

He is human!

Partly.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh...no. He's just known as well in the US as elsewhere. Look at guys like Lesner, monsterous beast of ugliness, but the fans love him. Or Frog face-Silva, I expect him to croak everytime he knocks someone out...but he's so fuckin' cool no one cares he looks odd. Its the beauty of the violent sports.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Looks? wtf?*

...Sounds like a chick would ask that question...lol! Looks & skills are apples to oranges. Sorry but that was a retarded question...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think so, it's a good thing that he looks just like an average person, but is the baddest guy around.


----------

